# USPc 9mm-sight problems?



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a HK USP Compact 9mm that I'm struggling with. All of my shots end up about 3/4 inch below and to the left of the bulls-eye. All shots impact in a very tight 50 cent sized area. I'm already aware of the target that shows point of impact error due to flinching, jerking the trigger, too much trigger finger, too little, etc. I do not have this problem with any of my other guns and another shooter had the same results so I don't think this is due to user error. The rear sight is dead center in the dovetail and so is the front sight. What else could be the problem? I bought the gun used so I have to wonder if the sights are not the correct sights for this gun. What else could cause this? It's weird, no matter how I try to compensate the shots all group in the low and left area. As I said, it's a nice tight group. I just wish I could get the group in the center of the target.

Ideas?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have had a USPc for a while now. I shot the fullsize one fine. The compact always hit about 3-4" low. I kept shooting - tried different techniques with the trigger - holding the gun different ways, etc. Eventually, I shot on target every OTHER range trip. 

At first, I thought it was the front sight that was off - but once I started doing ok every other trip, I knew itw as me. It took me 800 rounds before I got the hang of the gun. I've let other shott a few rounds too, and they tend to shoot it low.

Now, I haven't shot it in a while, so the last time I took it out, I was low again. SOmething about the gun is tricky. I've heard others say the same thing. But, it can be brought on target w/o over aiming it. It just takes time.

I shoot all my pistols with the 1st finger on my left hand on the trigger guard. For THIS gun, I have to put it UNDER the trigger guard and push up a little. That seems to work for me.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

This seems to be normal when someone is new with a USPc. I think it is frame angle with trigger combo. (I bet ya if the trigger was lighter it would not be as bad.) What is sounds like is that you are "pushing" your gun forward when you shoot. When at the range get some snap caps and load your mags with live ammo and snap. This way you will never know when the gun will fire and you can see if it is you or the gun. If you do not have snap caps then have your buddy load you pistol and decide whether or not to put a round in the chamber. This will do the same thing. Just remember to act like your finger is not a part of your hand and using the pad of your finger bring the trigger strait back. With practice and dry firing you will start to get good groups with it. My best to date with my USPc .45 is 2 1/2" at 12 yards standing un-supported and I continue to improve. Hang in there! They are great little guns!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> My best to date with my USPc .45 is 2 1/2" at 12 yards standing un-supported and I continue to improve. Hang in there! They are great little guns!


Man, that's great!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, that's great!


Why thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

*Stock sight height?*

Can anyone tell me what the heights of stock sights on the USP Compact 9mm are? I have a feeling the sights on mine are not stock which may account for the very low point of impact. As I mentioned, I'm not the only one who has this problem with this gun, which leads me to believe it's not just a matter of technique.

Thanks


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Funyet said:


> Can anyone tell me what the heights of stock sights on the USP Compact 9mm are? I have a feeling the sights on mine are not stock which may account for the very low point of impact. As I mentioned, I'm not the only one who has this problem with this gun, which leads me to believe it's not just a matter of technique.
> 
> Thanks


As I said, this is a common problem for people that are not use to the USPc. Try it from a rest if you can. If you can get a pic up of your sites I can tell you if they are factory or not. FWIW USP's are sited in at 25 yards.

If you cant post a pic then these have factory sites


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree, I had the same problem when I first bought my USPc 9mm. I always shot low with it during my first several outings with it, while I could group 1-2" in the center with my little XDSC all day long! I felt frustrated, but just practiced more with the HK. After a while I got used to it, and now I shoot it as well as anything else. Give it a chance; I think you'll improve! :smt023


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

*Update*

I'm starting to get the hang of this gun. My shots are landing much closer to the spot I'm aiming for. I have no idea what I'm doing different but it's getting better. My shots do tend to wander down after a few good shots. I was ready to sell this gun when the gun show rolled around last weekend but decided to hang on to it for a while. I still don't shoot it as well (as easily) as my P2000 and am not sure I want a gun I have to struggle with but I got it at such a good price I don't think I'll part with it quite yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost got rid of mine recently, but sold my Glock 34 and kept this. While I am a bit more accurate with the Glock, I hate the Glock trigger. The HK trigger is much better, especially in SA.

I needa practice more. I put it on a sandbag a couple of weeks ago, and I see it is me and not the gun.

Dry firing it yesterday, I can see that the gun is moving down a tiny bit as I am pulling the trigger.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

> Dry firing it yesterday, I can see that the gun is moving down a tiny bit as I am pulling the trigger.


I wonder what it is about the USPc that makes it more prone to this, even when pulling the trigger in single action.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funyet said:


> I wonder what it is about the USPc that makes it more prone to this, even when pulling the trigger in single action.


Yes, I don't understand this either. I didn't even get this on the fullsize USP


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Funyet said:


> I wonder what it is about the USPc that makes it more prone to this, even when pulling the trigger in single action.


I would say it is has to do with the grip angle and stiffness of the trigger. I bet ya if the trigger was just a little lighter there would be no problems.


----------

